# Audi S3 down on power????



## lukey-babes (Apr 2, 2009)

Im asking for my mate as his s3 is down on power. We have used the rolling road to test its power figures and the torque figures are what they should be. Its standard.
Max we could get was 160. have done loads of runs and the all the same and the rolling road is fine we know.
Engine code APY so is the 210 hp one. Just had a full service. We are taking the fuse out for the haldex unit as we only have a 2 wheel rolling road. So it was only 2 wheel drive.
There are no fault codes on the ecu.
Cant realy think what would be causing it to be down so much but have the right torque.
Very strange


----------



## S3Rob (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont think A3/S3s are very popular lol


----------



## lukey-babes (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: (S3Rob)*

Doesnt seem so does it. hmmm


----------

